# Wenn-Dann-Funktion in einem Adobe Acrobat Formular



## Rodigodi (6. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und habe noch dazu fast null Plan was JavaScript angeht.
Also beste Voraussetzungen für die Aufgabenstellung. :-(

Ich bin eigentlich Mediengestalter und soll jetzt ein Adobe Acrobat Formular bearbeiten, das folgende Funktion haben soll:

Betrag Netto
Betrag mit Umsatzsteuer
Betrag mit ermäßigter Umsatzsteuer

Der Betrag Netto wird vom Benutzer eingegeben.
Wenn dann ein Kontrollkästchen angeklickt wird, das vor dem Feld Betrag mit Umsatzsteuer steht, soll nur dieser Betrag im entsprechenden Feld erscheinen.
Und das dann auch für die ermäßigte Umsatzsteuer.

Ich bekomme es nur hin, dass die Beträge errechnet werden - aber die wenn-dann Verknüpfung mit den Kontrollkästchen und den einzelnen Beträgen ist für mich unlösbar. Es werden immer nur alle Beträge angezeigt oder halt eben gar nix.

Kennt sich zufällig jemand mit Acrobat und den JavaScript-Möglichkeiten aus und kann mir hier weiter helfen?

Um mich speziell in Acrobat und die möglichen JavaScript-Möglichkeiten einzuarbeiten - welche Online-Tools, Bücher, Webinare usw. könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke schon mal, Alex


----------

